# Sticky  How did you find MIMB



## Metal Man

Just like the titles says. How did you find or hear about the Mud In My Blood Forum.

I found the MIMB site about a year ago on HL looking for snorkel instructions. I joined the forum a little later on.


----------



## Polaris425

Well lets see.....  I had this cheap crappy website using geocities.... I wanted a place to host all my own pictures and videos. And thats what it started out as, just a personal place to post my pics/vids. I wanted my own domain and came up with the name, someone asked me once why I liked to mud ride. I told them It was like a drug, once you do it you have to do it again and again, it gets in your blood. So was born, MudInMyBlood.com. I Never had any idea that it would grow to what it is right now, I have to credit that to the snorkel instructions that I did, it's really what blew the site up and helped get the name out there even more. And second, I have to credit Steve (phreebsd) because without him, this great forum wouldn't exist. MudInMyBlood.com/.net is now WORLD WIDE! Not just nationwide. We get hits from all over the world. And third, a BIG thanks to all the members/users. Without ya'll helping spread the word about the site/info, it wouldnt be as big as it is.

So thanks to everyone....


----------



## Brock42

I agree with metal man got on looking for snorkel instructions and found this site little did i know polaris lived 2 or 3 doors down from my brother so pretty sweet.


----------



## phreebsd

aw, i teared up a little.
i found the site back when i signed up on HL. the name caught my eye.


----------



## Yesterday

phreebsd invited me here, via highlifter. i guess he noticed one of my first(and still few) posts there displaying pics of the new brute. i like forums, but only smaller ones like this. i dislike posting on huge forums with a bunch of goons like highlifter. i guess that's why i have 200+ posts here in less than a month.:thinking: wow, i just noticed that. here's the part where i go to turtle speed posting for a while


----------



## josh13

I found it when I searched for clutch adjustment. I joined right then and love it!!!!:rockn::mimbrules:


----------



## phreebsd

xbigp said:


> phreebsd invited me here, via highlifter. i guess he noticed one of my first(and still few) posts there displaying pics of the new brute. i like forums, but only smaller ones like this. i dislike posting on huge forums with a bunch of goons like highlifter. i guess that's why i have 200+ posts here in less than a month.:thinking: wow, i just noticed that. here's the part where i go to turtle speed posting for a while


hah i did invite you. 


i tried to invite people who didnt appear to be g00ns there.
There's quite a bit there


----------



## mattg

Right after buying the brute,I joined HL and started seeking info and tech tips about it. Polaris425, phreebsd and others started helping me to get to know my brute.
I was pointed to this great forum and joined right away. All the info and pics are the best. Thanks for the help MIMB and thanks for putting up with me!
NOW.....bring on the shirt and stickers!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## TorkMonster

Yea, I found it looking for snorkle stuff for my Bro.. He joined then I did.. I think.. lol 
It was found when looking for snorkle stuff for his brute! 

Great site, though I am outnumbered!!!


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

polaris425 is my brother :You_Rock_Emoticon:


----------



## Bootlegger

Found it looking for snorkels...


----------



## KMKjr

Well, phreebsd hijacked my manual thread on another site, so I came over here to tell him to go f!k himself, but then realized this site was better (and his manual link too) so it decided he was ok then.


----------



## lilbigtonka

found it on highlifter and started searching with the how do's and plus me and phreebsd talk quite a bit bout the ol brutes


----------



## s.c. husker

Highlifter


----------



## Mall Crawler

Was on HL looking for snorkel info and the rest as they say is history.


----------



## bruteforcerider13

i found it on my mud space .com
y m i always different then everyone else lol:spam:


----------



## phreebsd

KMKjr said:


> Well, phreebsd hijacked my manual thread on another site, so I came over here to tell him to go f!k himself, but then realized this site was better (and his manual link too) so it decided he was ok then.


 
haha nice!! love you too man!


----------



## FABMAN

Well I guess I got some good in-tell from thees 2 Pansy's on hl made a comment (I was wondering when you were going to pipe in stogi?) A couple more compliments and I got invited. Then I proceeded to harass (in good fun) them and others do to the good nature here. I love it here, good people, good info, and best of all I have yet to see any squall here for no apparent reason. 

Thank you all for a good place to get info. I can only hope that polaris425, phreebsd, and the mods. See this not as "a job" but rather a fun thing to do!


----------



## Metal Man

No doubt fabman. I love down to earth atmosphere of this site. This place does just fine without the Internet Gangsters or Keyboard Rambo's found on may others.Even though i also enjoy those site from time to time as well.


----------



## Polaris425

Thanks for the compliments guys/gals! :rockn: ya'll rock!


----------



## cigaro

Well.... let's see.... there was this guy I rode with some at T-lanes . I forget his name but I figured he was cool since he rode a red Brute also. A friendship formed and things went from there. We were mods on another forum that wasn't doing so well and I asked him if he ever thought of starting his own forum. I told him it should take off with the name recognition from the snorkles and his site. It went from there and here we are. :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Yep.....
He's Right!


Let me put it this way, over the years I've met and rode w/ a lot of people at different parks. Wes is one of the only one's I've kept going back and riding with. First Class kinda guy.. Hands down.


----------



## Polaris425

btt


----------



## phreebsd

i stickied it.
i was looking for this the other day and i started looking for something else before i found it. w00t!


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

i found it just like everybody else on highlifter for snorkel info. this site is better in my opinion.:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

BEASTBRUTE said:


> this site is better in my opinion.:rockn:


:agreed: We think so..... We're glad you do too! :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin

I was spending useless time wading through all the bickering on HL and saw this in Muddin_lil_sis's signature over there:

Mudinmyblood <----check it out

I clicked on the link and realized at once I had found a new home. MIMB has a down-home feel to it, like we are all brothers and sisters who enjoy our sport and want to share our passion with each other. The mods and admins here don't feel like they are better than anyone else (except for one but I won't mention his name, his initials are Polaris425). Just kidding man, you have a GREAT site here and hopefully it will be around for years to come.

Darryl


----------



## bayou_boy_22

i heard about it from someone on another forum but dont remember the name shows you how much i went back there. this site is way better.:mimbrules::mimbrules:

Now i am stuck :563808:


----------



## sandman7655

well i was surfing for atv porn and here i am.




















just kidding,was on HL looking for info and they didnt have it and you guys did.


----------



## phreebsd

sandman7655 said:


> was on HL looking for info and they didnt have it and you guys did.


 
That's what I'm trying to build here. Documentation. Most people, i think, would rather find the info themselves than have it told to them. Especially if it's easy to find. We're working the easy to find part in.


----------



## HeadC1

Bump talked me into checking out the site and I don't think I've used any other one since. Great site guys. Thanks


----------



## w8tnonu22

Just found it on HL ... I used the tutorial on the snorks sometime last year, but I think it's when one of you had it on HL.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

IBBruin said:


> I was spending useless time wading through all the bickering on HL and saw this in Muddin_lil_sis's signature over there:
> 
> Mudinmyblood <----check it out
> 
> I clicked on the link and realized at once I had found a new home. MIMB has a down-home feel to it, like we are all brothers and sisters who enjoy our sport and want to share our passion with each other. The mods and admins here don't feel like they are better than anyone else (except for one but I won't mention his name, his initials are Polaris425). Just kidding man, you have a GREAT site here and hopefully it will be around for years to come.
> 
> Darryl


 i feel the same way man. everybody is really down to earth here


----------



## sandman7655

sookiesmacker said:


> sandman7655.
> 
> 
> If you hate me, BLAME HIM!!!!!!
> 
> :rockn::rockn:
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'


 SHOOT,LUV YOU LIKE A BROTHER FOOL.:rockn:


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

IBBruin said:


> I was spending useless time wading through all the bickering on HL and saw this in Muddin_lil_sis's signature over there:
> 
> Mudinmyblood <----check it out
> 
> 
> Darryl


glad i could persuade you. =) talked to a drug rep today. was tellin me her son tore up the back yard with his 4wheeler. wrote down the site for her to give him (and her husband). they are lookin for people to ride with. i THINK they are from the hattiesburg area. told her about the ride yall are planning. she said they would love to go and meet some new people. anyway, just doin what i can to help our sport.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Metal Man brought me over from a dead site!!! one visit here and i have been here every day since :rockn::rockn:KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS:bigok::bigok:


----------



## Bootlegger

I ask Metal Man on MudandDirt forum who did his snorkels....Then I found the old forum and joined


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Seen the link in Polaris425's sig on HL. Checked it out, and had to join. The "How To's" are the VERY best and adding to them all the time. Great job!!


----------



## GWNBrute

I found it while looking for "how to's" this site came up and fell in love. Thanks alot people of the site every question has came back with an answer.


----------



## Yesterday

GWNBrute said:


> I found it while looking for "how to's" this site came up and fell in love. Thanks alot people of the site every question has came back with an answer.


 that's what we aim for :fing02:


----------



## BF650SRA

I was on youtube and somehow landed on a video of a guy changing a clutch spring on a Brute. I thought how helpful it would have been to have seen that video back when I did my my first clutch work. I stopped by this site and was impressed with alot of things. $8 for a SM. LOL, that's only the price of a six pack. **** I gave $70 for a service manual in 2005. MIMB is a great site.


----------



## Yesterday

an imported one at that


----------



## kacey1

i GOOGLE searched Brute Force 750 08 09 Service Manual and fell in love lol


----------



## k5blazerboy

HL, then polaris425 said I should join the forum, so here I am


----------



## Outdoorsman

Found it from a friend as I was researching snorkelling my 06 brute


----------



## fl750mudchic

HL, and my hubby (fl650mudder) loves the MIMB snorkel system.


----------



## Mud Narc

I was searching several sites trying to help my supervisor after his brute became a sub and found it. After that we have snorkeled, lifted, relocated radiators and installed clutch kits on several of our bikes. Great site


----------



## BuckMark

My buddy Sandman7655 told me about this site. Thanks Sandman!!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome all new members 
:welcome:

Glad you found us!


----------



## suzette70

Bootlegger found out I did tshirts from my husband on HL. Then Bootlegger recommended me to Jon to do the MIMB SWAG. I joined to offer info on ordering and stuck my nose in everywhere else.

Donna


----------



## sweeper

Torkmonster told me about it on another site ,when he found out I sold my popo and got a brute. I saw all the brute stuff and joined right then now I just have to find my way around!


----------



## Yesterday

:welcome:


----------



## Jcarp4483

Looking for Snorkels!


----------



## coot23

my man AUBruterider told me about it!!!


----------



## Brian31

It was either on Nyroc's or HL... can't remember which.


----------



## jedi.mike

Just kind off stumbled accross it, but now I'm telling everybody about it.


----------



## Yesterday

jedi.mike said:


> but now I'm telling everybody about it.


good jawb


----------



## phreebsd

jedi.mike said:


> Just kind off stumbled accross it, but now I'm telling everybody about it.


Use the force while telling them!


----------



## RDWD

I met Polaris425 the day after I bought my brute how about that for luck. He told me about this site and man what a great site for any brute owner.


----------



## Muleskinner

I did a Google search for Brute Force Snorkels and found MIMB. Awesome guide to build from and I have got lots of other good info.


----------



## hondagirl333

my brother helps run the site and told me about it


----------



## MeanGreen198

Found out about it from a friend. Username: TX4PLAY


----------



## jctgumby

I found it accidentally googling "Brute Force Pics"

I had just bought mine and was just wanting to see some pics of others out there...

Hello, my name is Jim and I am a Bruteaholic...:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

Heeellloooo Jjiiimmm...
Weelllcccooommmeee.

"said in a AA type of group welcome"


----------



## harmonsbrute

found it through a friend that used the how to do hes snorks. but never became a member.


----------



## billythecow

i found mimb whilst googling repair info for my kawi.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome all new people!


----------



## BigIzzy

Found MIMB by googlin brute snorkels, was really impressed by the info in the how too's, kept checkin back, learning more and more, and joined when I sunk my brute and needed help lol. Really truly impressed by the community that has developed on here and very thankful too all thos who helped my when I needed info when I sunk mine. 

Thanks for a great site


----------



## Yesterday

thanks for the compliments. we take pride in the way we're able to keep all the bs out and all the good info in!


----------



## muddnfool

Found it by googling brute force how to


----------



## brutalized

Was Googling for info on all bikes in this class before deciding which one to buy.


----------



## txbf750

Found through highlifter


----------



## matts08brute

thanks yesterday I came to this form to get away from the BS on the hight lifter form and that is how I found you guys. I like all the good info keep it up


----------



## yiluss

I found about it from a post in kawiecentral


----------



## phreebsd

welcome everyone.
and matts08brute, i'll take a few of those cookies


----------



## Polaris425

matts08brute said:


> thanks yesterday I came to this form to get away from the BS on the hight lifter form and that is how I found you guys. I like all the good info keep it up


you wont ever go back!!! except maybe to check the WTS section... haha.. :rockn:

welcome new people!


----------



## 650Brute

Looking for Snorkels, Found this site, haven't left yet.....

:mimbrules::mimbrules:


----------



## phreebsd

welcome old timer


----------



## sweeper

I was on another site and 650brute's brother torkmonster told me I had to check this place out and he was right! A guy might be able to learn about brute on here, hopefully I can contribute one day!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome sweeper!! :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

Welcome Sweeper, and Greetings Phreebsd!!:rockn:


----------



## 99prairie4x4

I found this site on HL and i love it. Alot of people on HL sometimes think they are mud riding guru's and tell you the wrong info. This site has lots of down to earth people. Thanks a million MIMB!


----------



## phreebsd

hey welcome to the forum. we really do have a great group of members here.
i couldnt be happier with the membership we have.

I do wish we had more popo, honda, suzuki and yamaha folks. They will come in time..
for now, brute owners unite!


----------



## Metal Man

Good to hear your enjoying the site 99prairie4x4.

I'm always telling people with other brands to join up.


----------



## Polaris425

99prairie4x4 said:


> I found this site on HL and i love it. Alot of people on HL sometimes think they are mud riding guru's and tell you the wrong info. This site has lots of down to earth people. Thanks a million MIMB!



Welcome! And Thanks! :rockn:


----------



## Bam Bam

Metal Man turned me on to this site. He is my hero. He is a all around good guy willing to help when you need it.:bigok:


----------



## Metal Man

LOL...I try :bigok:


----------



## Big D

I was looking for a manual for mine. I Looked at some of the forums, thought you guys were nuts and joined. Now I'm on this darn thing twice a day ahhhh.

I've asked some stupid questions, but you guys didn't give me that "are you f-n stupid" look...at least I couldn't see it from here.

I love the look on friend's faces when I throw in a little techy lingo I picked up from here. Especially when they realize that I was right. 

Thanks guys!
Long Live Mud in My Blood!
Donna


----------



## xplay

I saw some video in u-tube and visited the site and was hooked.


----------



## Polaris425

Big D said:


> I was looking for a manual for mine. I Looked at some of the forums, thought you guys were nuts and joined. Now I'm on this darn thing twice a day ahhhh.
> 
> I've asked some stupid questions, but you guys didn't give me that "are you f-n stupid" look...at least I couldn't see it from here.
> 
> I love the look on friend's faces when I throw in a little techy lingo I picked up from here. Especially when they realize that I was right.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> Long Live Mud in My Blood!
> Donna



We like you too Donna!!!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

xplay said:


> I saw some video in u-tube and visited the site and was hooked.


welcome!


----------



## Masher

I was searching through the local call girl ads and saw the Mud In My Blood advertisement. Now I'm here.


----------



## IBBruin

Masher said:


> I was searching through the local call girl ads and saw the Mud In My Blood advertisement. Now I'm here.


I kinda thought you got banned from HL (again) and was just passing time until they let you back in! LOL


----------



## phreebsd

Masher said:


> I was searching through the local call girl ads and saw the Mud In My Blood advertisement. Now I'm here.


Its ok. You can admit it was the male seeking male. We're cool here


----------



## Masher

Don't get me twisted up with Polaris now...

Nah, just trying to help pick up the pace here a bit.


----------



## Guest

I got looking for "How To's" and somehow came across this site and i've been here ever since. I was farely new to muddin and thought i knew alot about it untill i got on this site. You guys opened up my eyes, which has really saved my bike. Some of the mods i probably wouldn't have thought of untill it was too late. Thanks again M.I.M.B. :mimbrules:


----------



## Polaris425

Thanks!


----------



## 650Brute

It does rock here:rockn:


----------



## drtj

Thank yall for having a mobile friendly site. Its the fricking best. A lot of helpful info that I can get from my phone.


----------



## zacksbf

polaris425 sent me a link about a year ago, maybe longer (highlifter) when I was snorkling my bike. Didnt come back for awhile and now its all setup with forums and tons of info


----------



## Polaris425

zacksbf said:


> polaris425 sent me a link about a year ago, maybe longer (highlifter) when I was snorkling my bike. Didnt come back for awhile and now its all setup with forums and tons of info


Yep. Phreebsd has been busy workin on it for us!!


----------



## hill73

i found this site wile trying to find a manuel on how to take my radiator out and relocating it. thanks to who ever made that tut.and iv liked it ever sence


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i think i was looking on how to snorkle the brute


----------



## phreebsd

Excellent. I'm still hoping we can grow out our knowledgebase to cover makes other than kawasaki.


----------



## Polaris425

phreebsd said:


> Excellent. I'm still hoping we can grow out our knowledgebase to cover makes other than kawasaki.


if someone will buy my brute I'll buy something new and we'll fix that  haha :rockn:


----------



## 850PoPo

Couple members told me about it


----------



## phreebsd

Polaris425 said:


> if someone will buy my brute I'll buy something new and we'll fix that  haha :rockn:


 
I currently have a 2005 polaris ranger 500 in my shop.
I document something on it. I still have to change the oil (of which priming the pump is required) that might be useful info.

i want a new ride too.
My good ol' wifey is graduating nursing school in 37 more days and has already been on an interview! 
need to pickup a SxS. omelet loves that ranger.


----------



## kawa650

phreebsd said:


> I currently have a 2005 polaris ranger 500 in my shop.
> I document something on it. I still have to change the oil (of which priming the pump is required) that might be useful info.



Really, thats news to me didnt know you had to do that and ive changed oil in one several times, thats useful already!!!


----------



## phreebsd

hahaha yeah it says on the paper to pinch the tube coming out of the oil resevoir. Then start the engine and run it for 20 seconds. At that point the pump should be primed and ready for action.


----------



## waddle73

Found it when i borrowed the in-laws prairie &ripped a ball joint in half. had to get info on how to fix it before they found out.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

I found this site Thanks to Cojack . I was fed up with highlifter i would ask for help never got it . so i heard of atvnation of which i met co jack at . and in 3 days i think its been on my comp 24/7 and set as the home page . Agreed we need more popo riders and ETC .. i see more brute than anything . this site is filled with great people and i appriacte all the help yall give . and i love the how to's ..


----------



## Offroadin89

Lilbigtonka told me about it when i bought my brute. I use to have a grizzly 660 and i sold it and got a brute cuz i wanted a v-twin. :rockn:
This is a awesome kawi forum!
thanks:mimbrules:


----------



## Crawfishie!!

just happened upon it...googled kawasaki forum and this is what i got......AWESOME SITE!!!!!


----------



## IBBruin

Brutally Muddin said:


> just happened upon it...googled kawasaki forum and this is what i got......AWESOME SITE!!!!!


There are others out there but there are none better! Welcome


----------



## Polaris425

Guess I need to send google a thank you note!!! :bigok:

Welcome!!


----------



## woods

i was invited on another forum


----------



## tacoma_2002

Bought some tires from a guy (sn was something like JSlim) on Highlifter. I met him over in Redbay IIRC and picked up the tires. We started rambling on about places to ride etc and he threw out the name mudinmyblood. I scribbled it down on some paper in my wallet and WAHLA here I am!

On the note of brands other than Kawasaki.

I've got a pretty good writeup on a few Honda 300 things in my "project 300" build thread. I'd be happy to help anyone out who asks .

In the little time I've been here I've had an opportunity to make a few new ridin' buddys! Lookin' forward to many more years with MIMB.


----------



## jp6095

Me and a buddy that also has a brute were looking for step by step on how to do a snorkel. No better site than this.


----------



## Polaris425

I know JSlim... haha.. I sold him some rims once. We live in the same town.


----------



## uppidycon

from my buddy jason.. gpinjason on here..


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome uppidycon


----------



## hondarider78

I found this site on mudbog.net


----------



## phreebsd

^ nice, thanks bootlegger!


----------



## mcrockett

I have known about MIMB for a long time and have found some very helpful info on the site in the past.

That, and I have had about enough of the HL "kindergarten class"


----------



## Polaris425

mcrockett said:


> I have known about MIMB for a long time and have found some very helpful info on the site in the past.
> 
> That, and I have had about enough of the HL "kindergarten class"


mcrockett > :nutkick: < HL

:rockn:


----------



## Thom

Found this site on Brute Central when I was looking at doing HID's. Someone posted the MIMB tutorial. Great site this is.


----------



## phreebsd

i wonder who that was


----------



## NMKawierider

Thom said:


> Found this site on Br*te C*ntral when I was looking at doing HID's. Someone posted the MIMB tutorial. Great site this is.


Yeah...me too. Seem to be spending lots of time over here these days..:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425

nmkawierider said:


> Yeah...me too. Seem to be spending lots of time over here these days..:thinking:


yeah you need to just start sending people here :rockn: :rockn: then when you got them all here just, quit going over there. :nutkick:

:bigok:


----------



## Thom

:haha:


----------



## NMKawierider

Polaris425 said:


> yeah you need to just start sending people here :rockn: :rockn: then when you got them all here just, quit going over there. :nutkick:
> 
> :bigok:


Well I kinda have ties there. I am a mod on it and...another..call me powermadd but I like having a delete button...hehe


----------



## Metal Man

LOL He is addicted to having the *Power*!!!!:ban:


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN

I found mimb from high lifter when doin my snorkels, Im on HL alot but mimb has alot of info and its very easy to get too. Great site!!
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">


----------



## troydorics

Found MIMB browsing the net for a shop manual for my 07 brute!! Thank you guys!!!


----------



## 09redbrute

i'm new... my buddy 09grnbrute told me about a bike for sale on this site.. bought that sucker 3days ago and joined the site last night.. my buddy sure talks you guys up.. look forward to being around


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## John Deere

I found it while searching images of "Brute Force pics", was impressed by the info and people and now im addicted!


----------



## TX4PLAY

09redbrute said:


> i'm new... my buddy 09grnbrute told me about a bike for sale on this site.. bought that sucker 3days ago and joined the site last night.. my buddy sure talks you guys up.. look forward to being around


 
Welcome to the site, and if you bought the Brute I think you did by reading your sig.......you got a bad azzz one!


----------



## Wullys Brute

One of my friends that i ride with at busco beach told me to look at MIMB snorkels, so thats where i went and i just became a member yesturday!....Love it already....my family owns a hardware store so i have all the parts i need to install the snorkel. Going to get started working on it this weekend.


----------



## Polaris425

WElcome Wully!


----------



## joemel

found the site looking for upgrades for my foreman


----------



## C_Holland

Heard about these forums thru Highlifter


----------



## Polaris425

:bigok:


----------



## Stogi

C_Holland said:


> Heard about these forums thru Highlifter


Funny how that happens.....:rockn:


----------



## C_Holland

LOL HL just aint what it used to be. I stopped going to them for over a year and went back. It isnt getting any better.


----------



## deucehatchbacks

There is no telling how many times it's been said already but I found it through researching on how to snorkel my Brute....I just refused to pay for a snorkel! But I'm glad that I found it!


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn:


----------



## southgasoldier

friends from the trail


----------



## bigblackrancher

on hl! imagine that! lol i agree hl isnt near as good as mimb!


----------



## phreebsd

southgasoldier said:


> friends from the trail


proud our name is spoken in the deep woods of jawjuh :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man

phreebsd said:


> proud our name is spoken in the deep woods of jawjuh :rockn:


Me too. Wonder who it was??


----------



## southgasoldier

Fella by the name of Wes Miller was the first I heard it from....but I have heard about it at every ride Ive ever been on, between t-shirts, and word of mouth. Yall have a great site. Much better than HL


----------



## mr_3_0_5

was told by a guy at rancho..


----------



## Polaris425

Rancho? As in the Shock company Rancho? Saweet! :rockn:


----------



## F.J.M.

Me and a buddy had just bought brute 650i's and I was just looking for any info I could find,but I believe I may have found more info than $ allows.
This was the first site that came up in the search and I stopped looking after that,you guys rock!


----------



## Polaris425

82 supra said:


> Me and a buddy had just bought brute 650i's and I was just looking for any info I could find,but I believe I may have found more info than $ allows.
> This was the first site that came up in the search and I stopped looking after that,you guys rock!


Thats AWESOME :rockn:


----------



## Eight

From HL. This place is so much calmer.


----------



## brutemike

heard of it from a guy on kawie riders this site rocks much better then hl.:rockn:


----------



## Injected

I was searching kawiriders.com before i bought my brute. Someone mentioned mimb in a post and i searched the forums here. I am new to the utility atv scene, but i have learned a boat load here. I was unsure about buying a Brute, but after seeing how helpful everyone is here, i bought one.


----------



## brutemike

welcome this place is great:bigok:


----------



## chubbs34

looking for snorkles also. found a post on brute central that said MIMB was the way to do it


----------



## BamaBrute

A buddy of mine recommended me to look at the snork instructions. Ever since then have been given some good knowledge. Thanks


----------



## swampthing

Paul from RUBBERDOWN CUSTOMS told me to check it out after we got together over the Brute lift. i'd not read any reviews on the lift n my bike was still at the DR. gettin work done, so i was curious to hear some reviews. Now MIMB is my heroin:rockn:


----------



## bruiser quad

As a member on Brute Central I kept seeing MIMB all over the place... so i Googled it, end of story...


----------



## Polaris425

bruiser quad said:


> As a member on Brute Central I kept seeing MIMB all over the place... so i Googled it, end of story...


:rockn:


----------



## Rack High

I got my initiation the old fashioned way... by word of mouth from some rider friends. They told me I needed to look this forum up and I'm hooked line and sinker.


----------



## drtj

Rack High said:


> I got my initiation the old fashioned way... by word of mouth from some rider friends. They told me I needed to look this forum up and I'm hooked line and sinker.


 

SWEET A$$ ride!!


----------



## Rack High

drtj said:


> SWEET A$$ ride!!


 
Thanks DRTJ...she's a mud slingin' fool!


----------



## camo09brute

i guess i heard of this place thru highlifter everyone talked about the MIMB snorkles so i came here and now i found that this is the only place i get on i cant remember the last time i got on highlifter. To much good info and people here to have to go anywhere else


----------



## catriderjr

Some one posted a link on trackshare.com so i came and checked it and joined i use both and they both are really good sites


----------



## eagleeye76

Just bought an 08 leftover 650i and was talking to an artic cat guy at work and he told me about this site. I hopin to go rideing with him so I can pull him out hahaha.


----------



## filthyredneck

Saw somebody riding a Brute out in Crosby, Tx sporting MudInMyBlood.com stickers.... nice looking bike and I just couldnt help but go and check out the website. Joined right then.


----------



## Polaris425

glad you all found us!


----------



## dramey

found mimb by googling for how to's....thanks for the great informative site


----------



## Polaris425

thanks! & welcome


----------



## countryboy61283

Found it when I was a member of team ackrite,


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports

Looked up snorkel how to's and joined after reading first post, tons of great info and great people here!


----------



## 750Homegrown

I found the site by googlen exhaust mods an me an another buddy joined an he just done the stock exh mod for me an we in the process of the 3" snorkle job. Great site


----------



## phreebsd

its neat how everyone arrived here. welcome to the new members!


----------



## MuddJunkie

I googled "how to build radiator relocation Kit and hit the link and it went to "primetime (and some numbers but cant rember them) and it took me to his post got a preety good idea how to do it cheaper, also seen other post about different was to put cages on the radiator after relocating it.I just wish there were more aggressive honda riders, but we all ride hard and thats whats counts. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425

MuddJunkie said:


> I just wish there were more aggressive honda riders, but we all ride hard and thats whats counts. Thanks


Bring us some more in!! :rockn: Just make sure they are cool and not those cocky jack*** kind.... :bigok:


----------



## MuddJunkie

*Bringing them home*

I sure will polaris but like in here most of my friends ride brutes i have a couple that ride hondas-- i will tell them about this site.


----------



## rmax

saw a link to minb exhaust mod on kawie riders clicked on it read it an become a member that night, became s/m a couple of weeks later, an added minb to my daily routine minb an coffie good combo


----------



## jctgumby

I am glad to see this thread getting bumped back to life


----------



## Possum

actually i found u guys when i was over at high lifter. then i told some of my friends over there to come here and check it out.


----------



## MiMudder

I herd about MIMB from CanAmChris when he and a bunch of other guys were trying to get me to buy a 4-wheeler... So much for NOT giving in to peer-pressure. Been lovin it ever since!


----------



## Polaris425

Haha... That's the good kind of peer pressure though! :bigok: well worth it!


----------



## mini bogger

i found it about 6 months ago on highlifter when masher was talking about it and never joined till last night i was on highlifter and there was just too much junk and bashing over there so i came over here, started reading, and joined after about 10 minutes


----------



## Rattlesnake

A buddy suggested this site. He always talks about how much information he finds on here for his Brute.


----------



## hondarider3

i heard about it on highlifter from a guy who's name was pinemtnbrute, not sure if its the same name on here, but thats what it was on highlifter, and i like this forum better, because you dont get cussed out for posting something that has been posted before, just like someone else said i would much rather be on smaller forums like this


----------



## IBBruin

There are some other sites that allow BS, arguments, name calling and junk like that. Jon and Steve made it very clear to all Mods they have a no BS policy and we enforce it. If you're looking for drama, arguments, cussing at each other, name calling don't even bother signing up cause you won't last long.


----------



## gpinjason

IBBruin said:


> There are some other sites that allow BS, arguments, name calling and junk like that. Jon and Steve made it very clear to all Mods they have a no BS policy and we enforce it. If you're looking for drama, arguments, cussing at each other, name calling don't even bother signing up cause you won't last long.


Yep... MIMB is awesome... plus it's easier to keep up with the new posts.. HL's for sale forum alone has like 4+ pages of posts per hour... LOL

Welcome to MIMB newbs!


----------



## IBBruin

It's kinda funny cause every now and then, I'll see a new name pop up here that I've seen at other sights, mature, thinking adults who I've seen post some pretty intelligent things. They may stick around for a week or so and find out they can't prove their superiority and I'll never see them again. LMAO

Yea yea Jon I know, stop goobering up the thread. Back on topic sorry.


----------



## Polaris425

Hahaha!!! I'll let it slide since you're talking so good about MIMB  :bigok:

MIMB Cheerleaders say:

Booooo other forums!!! :nutkick:

Yaaaaayyyy MIMB :rockn:


----------



## Roboquad

I was given some *very* wrong advise from another sight, not to name names but it rhymes with a car I owned in the 80's and a lot of guys names Vinnie drive em... anyway was hoping there were people out there that were into this as much as me and were willing to help a fellow addict with his BF.problem. thanks guys for being here...I'll step off the soap box now.


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> Hahaha!!! I'll let it slide since you're talking so good about MIMB  :bigok:
> 
> MIMB Cheerleaders say:
> 
> Booooo other forums!!! :nutkick:
> 
> Yaaaaayyyy MIMB :rockn:


I'm a MIMB cheerleader. You can tell by my pom-poms :biggrin:


----------



## k&S ATV

Twisted Custom told me about the site so here I am.


----------



## phreebsd

welcome to mimb, k&s.


----------



## hondarider3

MIMB is way better than highlifter mostly because I can get on it with my blackberry, and everyone is nicer on here


----------



## king05

I read about it on highlifter quite a while ago. But recently had to come on here and read up on how to do a brute force snorkles. The more i looked around, the more i like it!! A lot of the good members that used to be on highlifter have already left and the majority of the ones left like to argue or post about stuff they dont even know anything about.


----------



## yard_dawg

WELL i GUESS I FOUND IT BY CHANCE. WAS JUST SEARCHING ON HERE ABOUT SOME UPGRADES, A POOF THERE IT WAS. MAN IT HAS A LOT GREAT INFO HERE.


----------



## KMKjr

yard_dawg said:


> WELL i GUESS I FOUND IT BY CHANCE. WAS JUST SEARCHING ON HERE ABOUT SOME UPGRADES, A POOF THERE IT WAS. MAN IT HAS A LOT GREAT INFO HERE.


Yer "caps lock" button is stuck!


----------



## Big D

Either that or he's REALLY excited about finding us.  I'm hoping it's the latter. 
:welcome:


----------



## jclark

met a guy in West Virginia! just by chance GREAT site


----------



## Polaris425

Is his name Kevin? aka 08Beast?

Welcome!


----------



## yard_dawg

was doing a search on how to snorkel and poof there it was!


----------



## gpinjason

yard_dawg said:


> was doing a search on how to snorkel and poof there it was!


MIMB Snorks FTW!! Welcome Newbs!!


----------



## brute for mud

my brother in law told me


----------



## phreebsd

well yer brother-in-law is pretty cool then.


----------



## sloboy

Was on HL and everyone kept posting "go to MIMB an look" then bam I'm here,,,,this place is the F'ing bomb!!!!


----------



## flowbackman

bruteforcerider13 said:


> i found it on my mud space .com
> y m i always different then everyone else lol:spam:


 LOL not Really bub I seen it Mudspace.com as well lol:33:


----------



## WOLVERINE

Did a google search for a manual for the BF and pop, there's MIMB! Payed the fee and been hooked ever since. 
You guys have increased my working knowledge of the BF 10 fold!!


----------



## riverside20

My buddy is always on here. not sure what his user name is but this is a pretty cool site


----------



## Brutemankelley

Looking for snorkling info and got referred to MIMB


----------



## bigdigger1527

a friend of mine recommended it, :mimbrules:


----------



## B&C Racing

My Cousin Brute650i is a mod on here. We are in the beginning stages of opening a small business. I have heard him mention this site many times and I figured this would be a good place to get started with advertising


----------



## Bruiser

Just bought my Brute and I found brutecentral and was posting there. I was selling my 32" Silverbacks and some people from that site to post them for sale on this site and viola.....


----------



## Polaris425

^ And now you've deleted them from your history and just hang out here! :bigok:


----------



## muddigger360

was googling stuff on my prairie and mudinmyblood was the first site to pop up, i get on about every other day now.


----------



## NMKawierider

Polaris425 said:


> ^ And now you've deleted them from your history and just hang out here! :bigok:


Be nice Jon....


----------



## chadwyk

On nearly every thread about tire weight on other forums, this site was always referenced. So I figured I would hang around for a little


----------



## wcs61

"Well I bought a Brute" and you know if you own a Brute you may need help fixing stuff on it. First I found Kawie Riders, then Brute Central and then noticed the MIMB link on yahoo search. Here I am and visit this site more than the other two. I've learned a thing or two here and will ask for help here if problems arise in the future.


----------



## greenkitty7

lookin for info on google, and this site was referenced alot, so here i am today!


----------



## 2010850xp

a friend told me about it.


----------



## Roffler

i found it last year when i was researching tires.


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Found it while trying to troubleshoot why my brute was overheating fairly quickly. That's when I found the MIMB fan switch mod and from then on the mods came. Really glad I found it, before I was lurking kawieriders. There wasn't much info there though.


----------



## southernbrute750

Found it while trying to snork the brute. Love the site and all the information on here. Very helpful and really kind people as well.


----------



## STYKO

Found it trying to fix the brute out of limp mode..........


----------



## phreebsd

Glad you found us, guys! welcome aboard!


----------



## cxstory

A friend of mine sent me here. You might know him as Big P lol


----------



## Mad Mike

Found it looking for a manual for my grizz decided to donAte so i could down load it and been here ever since


----------



## Muddog

I was a Yami and POPO guy and one day came across a 05 BF750 Camo snorked and lifted for a good deal, I fell in love with it, it died shortly after. because of the headaches with that beast there was allot of research involved and the best site ever was MIMB and I thank all of you for my education of Brutes and my continuing education, I just bought another 2006 BF750 as I enjoy the financial beating. I have five machines right now, mainly polaris but they are just plain boring. Again thank you guys so much!!!!! and there is no such thing as a dumb question and someones two cents!


----------



## bruteforcebill

i was on nyroc and seen, someone with mimb snorkle in there sig . so i googled it and here i am. much more info on brutes here i love it.


----------



## jlgil73

Found it on Brute Central when everyone was referencing MIMB snorks.


----------



## enraged350

Just like greenkitty7 I found it searching for brute mudding mods on google. Came for the easy to use layout and excellent information, staying for the awesome help and community! I just wish I lived closer for the mudding events down there...


----------



## 650Brute

Awesome!! Welcome all the new folks


----------



## greenmachine

That darn HL word I forgot about


----------



## BamaSam

I was trying to catch up with a guy who had some tires I was interested in(1SWEETHONDA) and after Googleing his screen name chased him over here. I am glad I did.
Tires were already sold though.


----------



## BigBrute750

I did a youtube search. Found a guy showing tips and repairs on a Brute. so I looked up the site, and found it very helpful. 
Wish that guy would make more videos.


----------



## Polaris425

BigBrute750 said:


> I did a youtube search. Found a guy showing tips and repairs on a Brute. so I looked up the site, and found it very helpful.
> Wish that guy would make more videos.


We're trying. something's gotta break first.. haha!


----------



## jctgumby

BUMP for the new peeps


----------



## Litenyaup

Searched for some info on the net and came across the site!


----------



## DanOMite

I was reading another forum and someone posted a MIMB link. This is a great place for info!


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Doin some searching on the infamous brute fuel pump issue and came across the site. It has helped so much to fuel my addiction even further. Thanks MIMB and all of its valued members!


----------



## Remington721

Some one posted a link to MIMB on another forum


----------



## mossyoak54

I found MIMB because every forum i am a part of said look at MIMB for that info. Best forum on the net!


----------



## Polaris425

mossyoak54 said:


> I found MIMB because every forum i am a part of said look at MIMB for that info. Best forum on the net!


NICE!


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

Came across the forum on Facebook


----------



## Polaris425

TheMudEnthusiast said:


> Came across the forum on Facebook


So that avenue is working? SWEET


----------



## jctgumby

mossyoak54 said:


> I found MIMB because every forum i am a part of said look at MIMB for that info. Best forum on the net!


 
That is awesome right there


----------



## phreebsd

that's what we were shooting for!


----------



## OutlanderOutlaw

I was looking for other atv forums to find out more info. I googled "atv forums" and walla found MUDINMYBLOOD. Very informative site. Thanks!!


----------



## gav09

google found it for me. great site with some of the best info I've found!


----------



## gargoyle725

found it on tapatalk and joined


----------



## acorn2009

i was looking for info on how to snorkel my belt on my kq and found they had a very good write up on here but i had to join to see the pics. Im glad i joined because there is ALOT of info on this websites forum.


----------



## Derek rhodes

I had bought a brute and the same evening I was tryin to decide what all I was gona order I was I was lookin at the snorkel your Atv kits and did a yahoo search for brute snorkels and it brought up this site and the more I looked the more I learned. The more I liked it


----------



## Polaris425

^ Glad we saved you some $$$!!


----------



## Cash

gargoyle725 said:


> found it on tapatalk and joined


X2......,,


----------



## Polaris425

Cool that y'all found us via tapatalk!


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## triston

My dad found it and joined me I figured it out 3 hours later. Lol


----------



## Probertson

I was referred to MIMB by another riding buddy. Glad to be referred, Awesome site!!


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

I saw it over on Kawiriders forum. This forum looked more like what I wanted so here I am. The info on here is so much better and everone seems to be as helpful as they can be.


----------



## Nayrlladnar

I found this forum while searching for information on riding in a specific location here in Alabama. The search led me to a thread here and I decided to sign up.


----------



## jeff70

I was searching the internet for info on my front differential and came across this site and its been very helpful


----------



## speedman

i dont even remember lol i think a buddy told me might have been jrpro


----------



## Wfolsom

Tapatalk had you on a recommend forum list


----------



## Polaris425

Wfolsom said:


> Tapatalk had you on a recommend forum list


That's cool!


----------



## phreebsd

tapatalk ftw!


----------



## spunkmonkey

Google... I am constantly looking for new places to ride, and a few searches led me here.


----------



## Rednekid

I was looking for information on different tires and Google led me here. Awesome thread. Really got me wanting to add on a lot to my outlander seeing all the pics and realizing that most of the people are pretty close to me.


----------



## james83

i found it on google now my wife says im always on here and cant get away for 5 mins lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Welcome to the addiction! I can't go more than a few hours without a tapatalk fix! Haha

To the Batcave!


----------



## dudewatson

I found MIMB totally by accident searching for trailer pictures hauling 3 quads......thanks Google!!!


----------



## Polaris425

We love google!


----------



## Dirty30s

Well same as a lot of other guys everytime u search anything brute on google MIMB is the 1st to come up amzing site for guys that are bike crazy ..........amzing site guys


----------



## mossyoak54

That's how we roll 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425

Dirty30s said:


> everytime u search anything brute on google MIMB is the 1st to come up


:rockn: awesome


----------



## Dirty30s

Polaris425 said:


> :rockn: awesome


Ya guys u own brute lol --------------What guys doesn't like a little mud in there blood ya ya give a little ya ya if u know its true ....,,,


----------



## brutepower95

im the samy way as everybody else lol i searched alot of stuff on google kept getting rederred to this site so decided to sign up and have told everybody i know about this place :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Took a long time and a lot of work but it's nice to see we are still #1 on google searches...


----------



## SweetC

Bought a 08 Brute with issues. All of my searches ended here. Now yall are stuck with me. LOL. MIMB is my go too site for anything and everything.


----------



## Polaris425

SweetC said:


> Bought a 08 Brute with issues. All of my searches ended here. Now yall are stuck with me. LOL. MIMB is my go too site for anything and everything.


Awesome!


----------



## mudpitmafiaprez

*how i found MIMB*

I was just looking for a cool forum


----------



## duckincrazy92

I was searching about buying a brute and here I am. Best site ever for a 4wheeler ridding type of person. Great people and great information.


----------



## Clint Mo'

I found it while researching 4wd issues with my 95 magnum. Bad *** site!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bruteforce_ttu

I was on Kawieriders for a while. Saw in everyone's sigs there that they had MIMB snorkels. When I decided to mine, I just googled MIMB snorkels, and it led me here. Now I get all my info here. I love this site!!!! Everyone is very helpful and friendly here.


----------



## nate3531

Google search for gear reduction on 87 Foreman 350D, There is a whole thread talking about it and links to a couple unreal builds.


----------



## Musclemckeester

Almost30's writeup here helped me with HIDs on my 07 brute. Great site with all the info you could ever want.


----------



## Ed1

josh13 said:


> I found it when I searched for clutch adjustment. I joined right then and love it!!!!:rockn::mimbrules:


same here, love it.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

A fellow member on another site told me this was the best site.


----------



## windsor396

As someone else had stated above, all of my searches ended here. For my Brute, Polaris and Honda. Somehow or another they all ended here...

Cool site!!:flames:


----------



## REBEL4L15

Google!! I was looking up some questions about tires for my Foreman. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 4x4dreamer

*Ended up here trying tooooo...*

Help a buddy that bought a 2006 brute that had issues , he didn't have much experience with maint. Ended up here and signed up right away for the info I also needed for my king quad. 700. This place rocks ...!!!!!!!


----------



## pantherballhp

new to mudding and looking for a forum. already found good info about snorkeling my polaris with a stealth kit


----------



## Lsu524

called highlifter and asked them where can i look for a DIY snorkel setup on the internet and the salesman said to go on this website and take a look there. i did and i have no regrets. this site is way better than the highlifter website


----------



## Polaris425

Lsu524 said:


> called highlifter and asked them where can i look for a DIY snorkel setup on the internet and the salesman said to go on this website and take a look there. i did and i have no regrets. this site is way better than the highlifter website



No freaking way!!! This is the BEST POST EVER.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Lsu524 said:


> called highlifter and asked them where can i look for a DIY snorkel setup on the internet and the salesman said to go on this website and take a look there. i did and i have no regrets. this site is way better than the highlifter website


You just got somebody fired. Lol
But you made jons day, so welcome to the best site out there.


----------



## chrisd11

bought 11 brute and looking for ideas with performance and lift and found the site founf it to be really nice and joined


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## donaldg

looking for snorkles also. found a post on brute central that said MIMB was the way to do it


----------



## wawoodwa

Searching for information on a Prairie 360. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## novaman

I was looking for a gear reduction for my foreman


----------



## 2006bruteforce750

Found it by googling the problematic buss connector on my brute and somehow ended up joining to get help with other four wheeler issues


----------



## 88ranger2.3

I found the site by googling for information about the 4wd problem my 02 Kawasaki Prairie 650 was experiencing...


----------



## Stogi

Once upon a time, in a mud hole far far away.... well, it's a long story. I'm just blessed to still have him as a friend.


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4

found this website when i was doing research on my brute and stuff i can do to it. and this page kept showing up and it became very helpful. and then i signed up and still use it even though i don't have my brute anymore :/


----------



## Polaris425

Stogi said:


> Once upon a time, in a mud hole far far away.... well, it's a long story. I'm just blessed to still have him as a friend.


It's been a heck of a road. :rockn:


----------



## Stogi

You got that right my friend.


----------



## Kevrock

I found this website while looking for info on repairing my Yamaha Kodiak 450 and Can Am 1000.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## SparkyPrep

After I got the boot from RZRForums.net, I did a google search for " mudding forums". LOL. Here I am.


----------



## Polaris425

SparkyPrep said:


> After I got the boot from RZRForums.net, I did a google search for " mudding forums". LOL. Here I am.


This forum was created b/c of a "boot" lol.... Welcome to the club!


----------



## SparkyPrep

Polaris425 said:


> This forum was created b/c of a "boot" lol.... Welcome to the club!


Meh. Knowing what I know now, I am glad to not be a part of that other place.


----------

